# Parts is Parts



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*$4 plastic organizers from Harbor Freight. I like being able to find my stuff. *


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Very tidy  good scoop

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Seriously drooling over all those pouches :naughty: :bowdown:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

I need to get organized!


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Inspiring. I need to get around to this.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That little nail head in nice.

Good idea - please down the road sets organisers cheap.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I LIKE all prior replies That looks great


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sorry guy. I am just not that ana...A'hem! Organized! :yeahthat: Nice and neat though. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are nice Ward. Isn't it bout time to order some pouches?lol Nice setup buddy.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I go from highly organized to piles of 'stuff'... it is a process.
In the beginning I love to start by organizing my inventory.

Very well done. And MattWalt is correct. I love the nail head frame. So shiny... and that is not even my style.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Just one problem..... Soon you will have a whole crate, then a shelf, then well.. If your problem gets to out of hand, a whole room! But nice organizer's, I did the same thing but ran out of room long ago :-( happy slinging!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

You just watch guys, he won't remember which bin his twine is in next weekend!! :rofl:

I'm like MakoPat on this one, I like to be organized and I try to be...I really do, but there are some junk piles too!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Some people are always trying to force us into a box... :rofl:

(Too soon?)


----------



## Rattler (Apr 3, 2018)

Nice its similar to mine
I outsourced my bands, plugs, flip clips, pouches, yarn etc,
because my toybox was full. 





































Gesendet von meinem BLN-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*For sure it's a sickness. My garage is the same way - I can find anything I own in less than a minute ... terrible situation. * 

*The small nailhead is waiting for Precise yellow to arrive. Slippery little debbel, had to add rubber fork sleeves.*

*My pouch stock was less than a hundred when an uber generous friend bombed me with overstock, prolly good now for a thousand years.*

*Rattler, that's beautiful. *


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I like a simple little toolbox. 
















Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I really need to do this. My stuff is scattered everywhere at the moment.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh man! It is spreading.

We better slink back to our piles, DSL! Hahaha..

I am mid build phase and slightly organized.

Someday I will have a garage or shed... then I can have place for each thing. But in an apartment one must stack things in bins on top and behind bins... so the necessary items are accessible. It is an organized mess.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow Pat, that still looks pretty organized to me.


----------

